# Handel VS Albinoni.



## Ritwik Ghosh (May 14, 2014)

I am not certain. I welcome your understanding.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

..................................


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Handel, no contest.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

violadude said:


> Handel, no contest.


I agree: he was almost fifteen years younger than Albinoni, so the latter would not stand a chance. :devil:


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

This is yet another Cobain-Mozart or Boccherini-Mozart non-starter. Mozart and Handel are the big boys. Bocherini and Albinoni are not A listers. I forgot Cobain as the world will given a few decades.


----------



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

Handel's Dixit Dominus, composed at the age of 22, is reason enough to put him above Albinoni who although has a decent set of Oboe concertos, lacks anything more substantial to his name.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Albinoni's? Try the swordfish parmigiana.


----------

